# Home Track



## slotracer (Jun 3, 2003)

Has anyone ever used these tracks? Are they wide enough? Durable? Can you walk on them? It looks like two of these kits could make a nice oval.
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2036317&cp


----------



## BrentV (Apr 30, 2004)

They come in 2' squares and lock together like the kids foam mates. Yes you can walk on them. They are great because the barriers are foam and forgiving. You can buy track layouts, and add-ons.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

for the xmods i have found they are a little bit small


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

go and visit toy east.com. you can get the track you are looking at for less than at radio shack and its the same thing except the border peices are blue and white instead of red and white.Ok racer is right , they are a little narrow for the gen.1 xmods but the evo series xmods are right at home on them.


----------



## tfelog (Jun 2, 2006)

I got 2 of the big L tracks off ebay. Alot cheaper than from RS. Plenty big enough for my xmods. Now I just need an inexpensive lap counter for it. If anyone has any ideas let me know.


----------



## -DC- (Oct 3, 2006)

here is a link to a video i made for my track using the same rcp foam track... it is ruffly 23x12 with a little over 4 foot lanes i used some plastic in the corners to keep from having square corners. i dont know exactly what kits i have but im sure it is more than 1. i got it second hand... we run the brp scv2 cars on them and turn about a 2.4 second average lap...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0-8OyXWfwU


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

If need some i have 3 i would like to sell since it seems we probably wont run the xmods anymore here in okc.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey legend, howmany sq. ft. does the track cover allput together??? if its big enough I may be interested in buying it.


----------



## slotracer (Jun 3, 2003)

Thanks for the info everyone.
tfelog, Robotronics has a lap counting system for around $650.00 I think. You didnt define inexpensive. lol


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

420,

Not real sure on the square feet? We used 3 wide L tracks if that helps? We used as an infield to our oval we would run around the outside of it, with two open ends and one end with a mat to drive onto the road course.


----------

